# PREGNANT



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well I haven't posted for ages because I'm PREGNANT!  Got caught naturally 2 weeks after we passed at panel and still can't believe it.  Our sw phoned this morning with a possible match as I hadn't had the courage to tell her before and we were holding off until we were sure 'heffalump' was ok, but she was so happy for us.  Today was the first contact with ss since panel and in the last few hours I have gone through a range of emotions (hormones etc) about what could have been with this match but I know that another couple will get a phone call and be just as happy as we would have been/are.  I'm delighted to be pregnant but with going through so much with adoption it feels strange (hope you know what I mean).

I'll pop on and keep my eye on you wonderful girls because it's still hard to let go of this site and I wish you all lots of luck and love.

Melanie x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations Melanie - I hope you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

love caseyxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations Melanie - have sent you a PM!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations melanie 

you're one of those stories that everybody tells you when you tell them you're adopting .... "I knew someone who was JUST about to adopt....." 
.....but now i believe it 

kj x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MELANIE!!!!

What a super-duper surprise. So pleased that everything's going well.

Keep us informed
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations

Mez
xxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

What fantastic news - congratulations Melanie and DH


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Melanie wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancyL xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations Melanie

So those stories really are true..people keep saying I knew someone who started IVF/Adopted and then became pg.

Wishing you all the best for the future.


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations Melanie and DH.

Nicola x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun
lea-Anne xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

many many congratulations Melanie - you must be over the moon!!!! and quite rightly so!! xxxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Such amazing albeit surprising news!!!!
*Congratulations!*
Viva
XXX


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

OMG, what great news Melanie.

Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy.

love
Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations Melanie

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun, this is fantastic news  

pam xx


----------

